# Heartbroken



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Our sweet 7 year old Yogi died suddenly Wednesday night. He was out chasing sticks on a walk and suddenly walked over to my husband's feet and laid down, in the snow. Thinking it was a hip issue (slipped on the ice?) my husband helped him get back up. He walked 30 yards and did it again. Ended up picking him up the car, and getting him to the emergency vet. We walked in with a golden we thought had a hip issue and ended up having a golden with what they believe was a heart tumor that ruptured. The bleeding did not stop in his heart cavity. Couldn't get the blood to clot though they threw everything at him and were draining the cavity as much as they could. Our sweet boy's heart was giving out and we had to let him go. Our goof ball, lover, cuddler, shadow is gone. His 13 year old golden sister and he were just wresting Wednesday morning! This wasn't a sick dog! Having just lost my father in law at Christmas we are struggling to be sure. Oh how we loved our Yogi.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I am heartbroken for you. So young and so unexpected. Prayers.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I have just woken up to this. You are of course distraught. So young, way too soon, so unfair. I am so sorry. Oh Yogi.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your boy, Yogi was beautiful. 

Many of us including myself, know just how devastating and heartbreaking it is to lose our precious Goldens. 

My thoughts are with you as begin the journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 
It will, it takes time.

Godspeed Yogi


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Yogi, and I can't even begin to imagine the shock that you are going through. 

It sounds as though it may have been hemangiosarcoma, which affects far too many goldens. 

We hope that you will stay here and allow yourself to grieve and perhaps find some comfort. 

He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your boy.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you guys.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy, Yogi. It is so hard to lose them. They are very loved family members. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers to your family on the loss of sweet Yogi.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, take comfort in the memories you have together


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Yogi was a beautiful boy. I know it's hard when we have to say goodbye. I am so very sorry for your loss and the loss of your father in law.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yogi*

I am so very sorry about Yogi!
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm heartbroken for you. I know what it is to lose a gorgeous 7 year old boy in his prime. Just lost mine in June. Praying for you. Reading stories here has been healing for me...you are in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry. He looks like such a sweet boy.


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for your support. It really helps for us to know others have gone through this and survived their grief. We are still trying to wrap our heads around his death. So many daily reminders of his absence.


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you. He was the sweetest shadow our family could've asked for.


Jessie'sGirl said:


> I am so sorry. He looks like such a sweet boy.


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> I am heartbroken for you. So young and so unexpected. Prayers.


Thank you. Yes, having no warning has been the hardest.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It's just not fair to lose them so young.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Yogi. I lost my last golden after a hike at the park. I was in shock for a few days. Then angry at myself for not having her checked out at the vets office over the last 18 months. She was 10.5 years old and thought to be healthy. I'm on my second golden right now. He'll be two in February and is my best bud. So hang in there and remember the good times.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My deepest condolences, I can only imagine how devastated you are. Please take comfort in the fact that it was quick and he did not suffer. My heart is with you - HUGS


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Yogi.


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you. It helps to know that others have walked this path.


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes, it was a hemogiosarcoma. There was nothing they could do. No warning signs, nothing. Just now finding out how prevalent this is among goldens. Wouldn't change a thing. We love our goldens!


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh my gosh, it helps to know you have been there too. What a sweet sweet picture you have here.


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you! We are trying to celebrate that he was a gift to our family for the 7 years we had him.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

They take a piece of our hearts with them which they hold tightly within theirs to give back to us when we meet again.

Let the memories and love you shared warm your heart in time,

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Yogi.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*YogiBear's Mom*

Ken and I lost two or three of our dogs to hemangiosarcoma. Samoyeds also get this terrible disease!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Thinking about you this morning. I know it's hard..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..our last golden collapsed at home from this awful disease..


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

My heart breaks for you, as I shed countless tears this morning reading this post. I am so very sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh this is so sad and unbelievable. How can you even absorb such a thing? I am so sorry and send my deepest condolences. I admire how you are handling it. Every day we have them really is a gift.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think the suddenness of it makes it much worse. I too lost my boy, my best friend and constant companion Sarge on July 24. He had a tumor wrapped around his esophagus and was gone in 20 minutes. The people here helped me get through it, and for that I am eternally grateful. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.
Buddy


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Such awful awful news, I'm so very sorry for you. What a terrible shock to get.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

So very sad. I am so sorry for your loss. Way too young and so sudden. Rest in peace Yogi.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss and too young to go to the bridge. Sleep softly Yogi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yogi*



YogiBear's mom said:


> Our sweet 7 year old Yogi died suddenly Wednesday night. He was out chasing sticks on a walk and suddenly walked over to my husband's feet and laid down, in the snow. Thinking it was a hip issue (slipped on the ice?) my husband helped him get back up. He walked 30 yards and did it again. Ended up picking him up the car, and getting him to the emergency vet. We walked in with a golden we thought had a hip issue and ended up having a golden with what they believe was a heart tumor that ruptured. The bleeding did not stop in his heart cavity. Couldn't get the blood to clot though they threw everything at him and were draining the cavity as much as they could. Our sweet boy's heart was giving out and we had to let him go. Our goof ball, lover, cuddler, shadow is gone. His 13 year old golden sister and he were just wresting Wednesday morning! This wasn't a sick dog! Having just lost my father in law at Christmas we are struggling to be sure. Oh how we loved our Yogi.


Just reread your post, again. I am SO SORRY about your Father and Yogi. They are together now.


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Karen519 said:


> Ken and I lost two or three of our dogs to hemangiosarcoma. Samoyeds also get this terrible disease!!


It is terrible! Oh I'm so sorry to hear of your two other dogs!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry about the loss of two of your near and dear ones, your father-in-law, and then Yogi, so young. We lost our last dog, Haley, to the same cancer when he was 11. I'm so sorry.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I just saw this, I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy!!
I lost mine last July to cancer, he was older and we had 14 days with him after he got sick, but I understand the pain of losing such a dear friend and companion. 
This forum has been a great help to me, hope it will be to you as well.
I know that losing Yogi so suddenly might bring you even greater pain, but at least you know he didn't suffer for long. 
You will always miss him, but time helps...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your sudden loss, you must be heartbroken  Goldens are such special friends it hurts so bad when they have to leave us. It doesn't seem like it now, but time will help to ease your pain.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

OMG, I couldn't even get to the end of your original post I was so upset. Deepest condolences on the loss of your father-in-law as well.
Buddy


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so sorry. Same thing happened with our Jake a year ago. So sorry you couldn't get the bleeding to stop so you had some extra time. We got three weeks with our boy after he collapsed.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of the sudden passing of your sweet Yogi! I lost my Oakley in this way... not prepared and no idea in expecting what was to come. My heart goes out to you.


----------

